# Temperature gauge with warning light?



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a temperature gauge with a warning light indicator when it reaches a certain temp....preferably adjustable to certain temps (almost like an RPM shift tach)? I relocated my radiator and my fan has been acting up for a while now. Only way to get it to come on is to have it hard wired to the battery through a switch. I don't want to have my fan on at all times when I'm riding, but I would also like to know when it's time, and a light to warn me when it's time (like to drink a few "beverages" while riding and am worried I won't pay close enough attention to a gauge.....but an LED light indicator would do great)


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I have mine on a switch and I love it. I just give it time to warm up then flick it on. You'll still get the temp warning light on your dash if it gets too toasty.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just put your rad on the rack and you dont ever have to worrie about it again and you wont need any switches or any thing.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Idk about you but my fan is very very important to me down here brutemike. As far as the temp. gauge goes, I have not seen any like that. Would be pretty cool to have I suppose but with as much mud riding as I do that just seems like something else to short out or the light to be covered in mud and I wouldn't see it turn on. If it were me ide just leave it on. What's cheaper a fan motor or a new engine because it got over heated?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Agreed^^^ in the summer when we go on night rides it'll still be 80-90 degrees. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

southernbrute750 said:


> Idk about you but my fan is very very important to me down here brutemike. As far as the temp. gauge goes, I have not seen any like that. Would be pretty cool to have I suppose but with as much mud riding as I do that just seems like something else to short out or the light to be covered in mud and I wouldn't see it turn on. If it were me ide just leave it on. What's cheaper a fan motor or a new engine because it got over heated?


My fan is still on the bike just not on a switch its how it was from the factory and i do care about my motor thats why i got an oil cooler too heck the darn fan barly even kicks on after it was installed and i got a better 7plate cooler on the way too just need to get my hyd lines made up.Ive been looking at the gauges too i think they look cool but im not doing one.But hook one up if you want i was just saying.My next change for cooling the bike will be engine ice this summer so my temps should stay way down.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have no problem running the fan all day every day, just thought it would be nice to have a warning light to say "turn on your fan jackass" so the fan would last a little longer. I do need to get a temp gauge though.....temp sensor and all related electronics are, for lack of better words shot to ****. What worries me is having no idea how hot I'm running. No doubt that it staying cool and clean on the rack will help but I still need to know if its getting close to that danger temp. As far as the oil cooler goes, I haven't really done any research one those. How difficult is the install? Any websites anyone can recommend with good brands and good prices?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just go to the how TOS on here in the Kawasaki section under engine and exhaust you will find all the info for it.One of the best mods you can do next to the snorkels.I cant believe how much cooler it runs with this done.The cooler I just ordered the other day was 31bucs on eBay 7 plate blue oil cooler its 13.5x5x2 so it should work even better then the single pass I got now.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

brutemike said:


> My fan is still on the bike just not on a switch its how it was from the factory and i do care about my motor thats why i got an oil cooler too heck the darn fan barly even kicks on after it was installed and i got a better 7plate cooler on the way too just need to get my hyd lines made up.Ive been looking at the gauges too i think they look cool but im not doing one.But hook one up if you want i was just saying.My next change for cooling the bike will be engine ice this summer so my temps should stay way down.


Oh okay. He had mentioned his fan wasn't working right with the factory wiring, therfore he had to hard wire it to the battery on a switch. When you said no switches or anything I had assumed you ment he didn't need a fan at all.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.defi-shop.com/products/end/dl_meter/summary_dlm/

dont know what size they are but they state 

*Each gauge has two LEDs. One LED illuminates when the gauge pointer exceeds a warning value which is discretionary with the Control Unit II. The other LED illuminates when the gauge pointer exceeds a past maximum value. *



but they are on a controll unit..check it out


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks like what I've been trying to think up.......seems confusing though as to which unit, sensors, connectors, etc that I'd have to buy. It shows a retailer about an hour away from me right next to where we ride, but it doesn't give any info.....no name, address or phone number......just a red arrow on the map. I would definitely like to talk to someone in person who knows about these things before ordering


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

FOUND ONE!!! It's a little pricey but it does much more!

From a guy on the Kawiriders forum....

The one I know that works like you seem to be looking for is the Voyager GPS by Trailtech but it is $250. It can be set-up with warning LED lights that come on in Yellow and Red and with flashes of yellow and Red for the engine coolant temp and can be set to a range you decide on.
It also has a Display graph that shows coolant avg temp and max temp.
There is a Digital readout of the engine coolant temp in the display too(lower right corner in this Pic).
The Temp readout at the top right of the Voyager is the outside Temp.
The little notches on either side of the name "Voyager" are the Yellow(left) and Red(right) LED temp warning lights.


----------

